# Smith's Pure Extracts



## Kurlie (Sep 26, 2004)

On the front of this bottle I found, it reads "Smith's Pure Extracts" and on each side, it reads "2 Oz. Full measeure". The back of the bottle it blank. It stands just over and 5.5 inches tall. It is clear. Does anyone know anything about this bottle? I am having trouble finding any info on it. I would love to know how old it is and if it has a value. It has a screw top. []


----------



## Onslow (Jan 27, 2018)

Kurlie said:


> On the front of this bottle I found, it reads "Smith's Pure Extracts" and on each side, it reads "2 Oz. Full measeure". The back of the bottle it blank. It stands just over and 5.5 inches tall. It is clear. Does anyone know anything about this bottle? I am having trouble finding any info on it. I would love to know how old it is and if it has a value. It has a screw top. []



I, too, have one of those bottles, identical in every way. I live in Maine, found the bottle in Maine, and while I cannot identify it positively, I believe it was very likely a product of Byron H. Smith Company of Bangor. As nearly as I can determine, Byron Smith, Jr. was a chemist, and the Smith company offered a wide range of products. I invite you to pursue information on Byron H. Smith (although I've found the pickings pretty sparse).


----------

